# I am ecstatic!!



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I was the one that brought Poppy home thinking I'd get him outside potty trained lickidy split ... until I realized he'd never been on grass, let alone outside before. I immediately sent hubby to get potty pads. :HistericalSmiley:

So, now that my out of town guests are gone, and Sunday was finally warm enough, we started leash training Poppy in the back yard. He loves, loves running through the grass.

And I know ... it might be beginners luck, but I am still thrilled .... :chili:

Sunday afternoon ... he peed in the grass. Monday early afternoon, he peed in the grass. Monday late afternoon he peed in the grass. Just now .. he peed and pooped!!! :aktion033:

Okay, time for Poppy to take a nap, and me to run errands ... just sharing my excitement!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

....oh the things we moms get excited about.....:HistericalSmiley:

good job, Poppy :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

that is wonderful news!!! Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

How exciting!!! Nelson just peed in the grass for the very first time today too!!! :chili: This was only his 2nd time in our yard...it's still pretty muddy out there. But I had the treats in my pocket just incase and he did a quick squat!

Yay for Poppy and Nelson!!! :cheer:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yay Poppy!!!

I am a true believer that dogs have a "natural" urge to potty outdoors (likely because it's far away from their den) and Preston was a breeze to outdoor train. He came to me well on his way to being pad trained...the breeder said he would seek out the pads on his own to potty...but I wanted to outdoor train him and it was so easy. Just watch Poppy amaze you with his potty skills!  lol Great job!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats on your and Poppy's achievement! :cheer:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah Preston!!! :aktion033:

Just got another pee outta Poppy, and hoping for another poo after dinner. :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations on Poppy's Poopie!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yea........Poppy!!!! You know what to do~~~I think it would be great if he could go outside and inside too. He a great little boy!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

what a good boy! leila has peed outside a few times, but only when we're out there for a few hours and she REALLY has to go. Otherwise, she holds it until we get back inside :huh: i hope it keeps going so well! when it gets warmer we're going to try to get leila to go outside more often. so, i'll probably be looking for some tips in a few weeks/months


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

nekkidfish said:


> Yeah Preston!!! :aktion033:
> 
> Just got another pee outta Poppy, and hoping for another poo after dinner. :thumbsup:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


I told you Poppy would amaze you! :chili: As long as you keep the consistency of taking him out when you know he needs to go, it should be fine. Good boy, Poppy! :thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well my dolce is wee wee pad trained for the most part hardly any accidents but he doesnt like to go outside. im hoping for the weather to get warmer so i can take him out everyday when he wakes up


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah the little things in life.:thumbsup: Tyler is pad trained but from a few days after I got him (going to the vet) he peed outside too. So he does both. And he lifts his leg outside but squats inside. It's the best of both worlds since we've had some huge snows, cold weather, wet sidewalks and wind this winter we could stay inside. Now that spring's here we go outside and to the park but if I'm away working (which I am right now in Chicago) he goes on the pads. Congrats Poppy -- keep up the good work.:chili:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I got another pee out him early evening, but not a poo. I had Kevin take him out around 7:30 or 8:00 to see if he needed to poo. He did pee, but still no poo. But, Kevin brought him in, and his feet were soaking wet.

For those that have outdoor potty trained babies, how do you deal with it when it's raining? Or, when the grass is wet in the morning or evening? Are you always blow drying them after they go out?

Being one that said no dog will ever pee or poo in my house, I have to say the potty pads are great!! I'm glad that he knows how to use them for when we travel, etc. Having only had big dogs, I didn't think about the fact that his pees and poos would be so small. :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Both L&P are outdoor trained and I will say the only downfall is 1) rain/snow, and 2) Not being able to see their poop at night...so we pick it up the next day.

When it's really wet out, I make them stand on our door rug (the one inside) for a few seconds, then I will take a towel and dry off their paws a little. I never blowdry...because I would be doing it 10x per day. lol If it's just morning dew or a light sprinkle outside, using a towel to dry off their paws doesn't really do much. We have hardwood floors on our main level so I don't worry too much about tracking in anything or getting stuff soaking wet. For rainy/snowy days, I wish they were pad trained...but London is a poo eater...


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Lisa. When I took him out for the last time last night, I just let him barely get on the grass, and he pee'd. I brought him in and towel dried his feet, and we were good to go. Well, except him throwing a total fit when I put him in his crate a half-hour later to go night-night, because he wanted to be outside playing. :blink:

This boy absolutely loves to be outside, which has really shocked me after reading about so many little ones that do not like grass.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## oceanspraylover (Mar 14, 2010)

Gotta luv it and it's so much fun to do the poopy party dance when they've got it right :walklikeanegyptian::walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bianca was mainly indoor trained and it took about a year before she would even go outside...she just held it in. She now goes both outside and inside and this past week Bitsy started going outside as well when she's there and on the pee pad when she's indoors. 

It is the best of both worlds unless you ask my husband. He absolutely hates it that the dogs pee outside on his perfectly manicaured lawn and that the urine leaves spots all over the yard. If I catch them going I'll pour water on it and that takes care of it but that rarely happens. I guess he'll have to learn to deal with it.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Well done Poppy x


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, this will be my last pee/poo report unless some problem arises. LOL

We are now five days straight with him doing his bidness outside!! :chili:

Most mornings I let him do his first pee and sometimes poo on the potty pad, for 2 reasons. The grass is still very wet from the sprinklers, and so he continues to remember 'how' to use the potty pads.

In the evenings I can tell he is waiting to go outside to pee, because even after playtime he holds it and doesn't use the potty pad. :aktion033:

This is Jules, signing off from the outside pee/poo reports. :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, you inspired me so I just took Preston out and he made a pee pee on the grass. I gave him a treat because that's what my new book, The Puppy Primer, says to do but the trainer I was going to use doesn't believe in food for treats. What do you guys think. Treats for good behavior or just a lot of praise?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Good job Poppy!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

goof jobPoppy! I remember the first time I took Aolani outside to pee. He ran back to the door, stood up against it and wouldn't budge unless I opened it and let him back in to pee. Well, we didn't open it and he peed right there. I praised him for that so that he knew it was okay for him to pee outside. However, it did take a long time for him to pee outside again. I would take pee pads with me when we woudl go out in case it's been a while since he last peed, put the pad on the ground outside and he would go. But one day I took him to the park and basically forced him to pee outside by not putting the pee pad down. We walked around for quite a bit and eventually he started to sniff and turn and turn, but nothing until one time we were walking and he stopped and guess what, it was to pee! I was sooo happy and praised him a lot for that. He hasn't had any problem peeing or pooping outside since. Good luck with your little man


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Chalex said:


> Well, you inspired me so I just took Preston out and he made a pee pee on the grass. I gave him a treat because that's what my new book, The Puppy Primer, says to do but the trainer I was going to use doesn't believe in food for treats. What do you guys think. Treats for good behavior or just a lot of praise?


Follow The Puppy Primer. I can tell you that I thought Poppy was behaving when I wanted, when I treated, so I moved to just praise. We back slid. So, I am now going back to training with real yummy treats and will continue this method.

Note: Poppy didn't back slide on potty training, but on other stuff. I pulled my Puppy Primer out and went back to square one.

I say you should change trainers, as I believe in trainers that believe in positive reinforcement, which includes treat training.

Yeah Preston on the outside potty!! :chili:

Poppy, all on his own, has decided he's an outside potty man. I'm not sure when the last time was that he went on the pad in the house.

HUGz! Jules



HUGz! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i want dolce to like the outdoors but he hates being outside and then this weather doesnt cooperate , should i take him out in the rain ?


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

nekkidfish said:


> Thanks Lisa. When I took him out for the last time last night, I just let him barely get on the grass, and he pee'd. I brought him in and towel dried his feet, and we were good to go. Well, except him throwing a total fit when I put him in his crate a half-hour later to go night-night, because he wanted to be outside playing. :blink:
> 
> This boy absolutely loves to be outside, which has really shocked me after reading about so many little ones that do not like grass.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Jules, it is amazing how much they love running in the grass isn't it? Romo loves it! He can't get enough. On wet days I always give him a bath when we come back in. The other days I washed his feet in the sink. :thumbsup:
Congrats and good job Poppy!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i want dolce to like the outdoors but he hates being outside and then this weather doesnt cooperate , should i take him out in the rain ?


Liza, I'll tell you how it went for us ... that might help.

When we brought Poppy home at the end of January, it was cool and dreary, and we had a lot of rain headed our way. I took Poppy out to a small pen on the grass, and he just stood there like he was frozen. I tried 2 other times that day and the next day, and all he did was want to stand still and nibble on grass.

I sent hubby to the store to get potty pads, which had not been my plan.

For the next month+ it rained and rained, and we trained Poppy on the potty pads, and got him all of his shots. During this period the only time Poppy went out was to go to the vet.

Around mid-March it finally got real sunny and warm here ... maybe in the mid 70's. We put on his little harness and leash and carried him out to the back yard. Hubby had him, and I came back in the house. I looked out a few minutes later and they were running like crazy in the back yard. Poppy was having a blast. I took him out late that afternoon (around the time he'd normally pee on the pad) and after saying 'potty, potty' a few times, he peed on the grass ... and he has primarily been doing all of his business out there since then.

Now, we do have rain headed this way for the next 2 days, and I doubt I'll be taking him out in the rain. If he needs to go, there is a potty pad here, and I'll try and take him out when it's not raining. In no way do I want to scare him and possibly make him afraid of the outdoors.

We also set up a 8' x 8' pen in the yard, with a big umbrella over it for some shade, and he loves that. When he gets put in there, he does not have to wear his harness and leash, and he zooms and zooms ... he loves the freedom.

Now, I'll try and wrap this up. :thumbsup:

So, there were probably a few things going on. He had been inside for long enough, and loved being outdoors, as it was a whole new experience. Plus, from the first pee, I praised him to death, and he knew it was okay to pee on the grass. When he first pooh'd ... I made even a bigger deal out of that.

Sorry, for the long post, but I hope it helps. I would not take Dolce out if it's raining ... I'd wait for good weather so you can make it as positive experience as possible. It looks like you guys might be having good weather by this weekend, so maybe that might be a good time to do a big, fun outing!

HUGz and good luck!! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks julee.. that was my problem too with the weather , i got him on feb 5th n it was cold , and snowy and he just didnt go out except to the vet in his carrier. then he was pooping n peeing fine in the pads and it was ugly out so i had not taken him out , sometime maybe three weeks ago when the weather was nice i took him out like for 5 days straight . at first he would freeze . and not walk at all nothing.. a couple of days after he moved a few steps big improvement from not moving at all , but he never ever peed or pooped ,, then after that the weather has been horrible. so i havent taken him out .. its supposed to be nice from thurs on so im planning on beeing outdoors alot with him.. i havent tried grass yet and maybe i should.. he obviously isnt too fond of sidewalks.. u want to know something funny he doesnt even like to stand by my door .. theres like an imaginary line he doesnt cross lol , for real ive tried taking him to the hallway of my building n he just doesnt like it .. but im going to keep trying ..


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I would try the grass! I think Poppy likes it because it's sort of like carpet ... it's soft and it gives. I put a big patio cushion in there, to give him something to lay on while he chews on a toys, etc. He has flipped and rolled off the cushion, and he lands softly on the ground.

If there is any grass close to you, I'd recommend getting a little pen so he can explore without being on the leash. We both sit in lawn chairs beside it, with a book or our laptops, so we are right there, so no critter could sneak up or fly down and get him.

Good luck ... let us know how it goes! I hope you have a warm and sunny weekend!! :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lisa i live in aan apt bldg in the bronx , ummm i have noo grass near , me i would have to go down a few blocks to the park. but im going to try !


----------

